# My new HMF Swamp Series



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/570623307IOJKJL


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cool. ima order mine one day this week. yezzir!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

That does look nice. I thought about the snorkel but am scared I would end upo dragging it off....LOL


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, Whats a setup like that cost down there? up here in canada it ain't cheap


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

letsgooilers i got my swamp series with snorkel for 380shipped and get the power commander too it does a world of difference  once you have both it runs so smooth


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine was 342 to the door


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

$342 to the Door! Where did you get it from, everytime I find it its $399 then shipping...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/570623307IOJKJL


how you diggin that pipe, Mark? I love mine 





usmctadpole said:


> $342 to the Door! Where did you get it from, everytime I find it its $399 then shipping...


our sponsor www.mud-throwers.com
got it in 1 day of shipping transit too!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

phreebsd got just the pipe i got the whole 9 yards for only 38 bucks more  if you are gonna ride water you might as well get the snorkel better safe then sry for those unknown places you might ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, no snork here. I like to bubble


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

did u notice alot of power gains?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I noticed ALOT on the low end.....I just got mine jetted Saturday......That was fun....LOL!! I bet I talked to Aaron 5 times that day...LMAO!!


----------

